# Anfänger: xml in html umwandeln



## Superkebap (9. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte auf einer Website Wikipediaartikel einfügen. Ich hab die Datenbank als eine xml-Datei auf meinem Rechner. Da ich auf meinem Server das ganze über die wikisoftware nicht zum laufen bringe, würde ich nun gerne die xml-datei in html-Dateien umwandeln. Ich hab dafür "saxon" gefunden. Aber was mir fehlt ist eine stylesheet datei (ich nehme an xsl?) kennt jemand zufällig die passende datei zu Wiki oder kann mir sagen, wie die aussehen muss? Ein Link zu einem Tutorial, das auch ein absoluter Anfänger versteht, wäre alternativ natürlich auch nett.

Hier mal ein kurzer Auszug aus der xml:

```
<mediawiki xmlns="http://www.mediawiki.org/xml/export-0.3/" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.mediawiki.org/xml/export-0.3/ http://www.mediawiki.org/xml/export-0.3.xsd" version="0.3" xml:lang="de">
  <siteinfo>
    <sitename>Wikipedia</sitename>
    <base>http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hauptseite</base>
    <generator>MediaWiki 1.6alpha</generator>
    <case>first-letter</case>
      <namespaces>
      <namespace key="-2">Media</namespace>
      <namespace key="-1">Spezial</namespace>
      <namespace key="0" />
      <namespace key="1">Diskussion</namespace>
      <namespace key="2">Benutzer</namespace>
      <namespace key="3">Benutzer Diskussion</namespace>
      <namespace key="4">Wikipedia</namespace>
      <namespace key="5">Wikipedia Diskussion</namespace>
      <namespace key="6">Bild</namespace>
      <namespace key="7">Bild Diskussion</namespace>
      <namespace key="8">MediaWiki</namespace>
      <namespace key="9">MediaWiki Diskussion</namespace>
      <namespace key="10">Vorlage</namespace>
      <namespace key="11">Vorlage Diskussion</namespace>
      <namespace key="12">Hilfe</namespace>
      <namespace key="13">Hilfe Diskussion</namespace>
      <namespace key="14">Kategorie</namespace>
      <namespace key="15">Kategorie Diskussion</namespace>
      <namespace key="100">Portal</namespace>
      <namespace key="101">Portal Diskussion</namespace>
    </namespaces>
  </siteinfo>
  <page>
    <title>Alan Smithee</title>
    <id>1</id>
    <revision>
      <id>8777186</id>
      <timestamp>2005-08-25T00:52:44Z</timestamp>
      <contributor>
        <username>Imladros</username>
        <id>71574</id>
      </contributor>
      <minor />
      <comment>/* Wissenswertes */ linkfix</comment>
      <text xml:space="preserve">'''Alan Smithee''', der als [[Regisseur]] vieler [[Filmkunst|Film]]e genannt wird, ist eigentlich kein Regisseur, sondern ein [[Anagramm]] von &quot;The Alias Men&quot;, was bedeutet, dass Filme, in denen Alan Smithee [[Regie]] geführt hat, dem eigentlichen Regisseur so peinlich waren, dass er seinen Namen nicht dafür aufs Spiel setzen wollte. Dabei ist die Verwendung des Namens streng reglementiert. Die [[Directors Guild of America]] (DGA, [[Gewerkschaft]] für Regisseure) schreibt vor, dass bei jedem Film ein Regisseur im Abspann genannt wird. Wenn ein Film nachweislich stark gegen den Willen des Regisseurs verändert wurde, dann darf das [[Pseudonym]] Alan Smithee verwendet werden, und nur dieses. Die Anwendung ist streng auf diesen Fall begrenzt; so durfte [[Tony Kaye]] nicht den Namen Smithee bei dem Film [[American History X]] verwenden, obwohl er den Antrag stellte.
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Dezember 2005)

Hallo...

wie das XSLT aussehen muss, hängt ganz davon ab, was du als HTML-Ausgabe haben möchtest.

Als Einführung zu dem Thema ist SelfHTML sicher ein guter Anlaufpunkt.


----------



## TommyMo (3. Januar 2006)

Hi!

Hier auch noch ein nützlicher Link für eine schnelle Einführung in XSLT. 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Lapdogs (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ist deine Software OpenSource? Wenn ja, dürfte ich den Quellcode bekommen?

Mfg
Lapdogs


----------

